# Home made Snow Pusher.



## L&S Cont. (Oct 11, 2009)

12f wide, 4f deep & 4f tall

$1,800.00 Steel
$600.00 Rubber Cutting Edge
$88.00 John Deere yellow paint
1 1/2 rolls of welding wire
Around 25hrs work.

tymusic


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, nice work!!


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice job! How long did it take you?


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

dellwas;824549 said:


> Very nice job! How long did it take you?


It says in his post around 25 hours


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

looks pretty solid


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Very Nice, mind showing hook up points etc, and show in a couple different positions cause it seems like the weigth would go all on the front if you tried to pick it up? maybe i'm wrong idk, could just be the look of it.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice pusher and nice C series Cat looks to be in great condition.

Is that a snow bucket on it?


----------



## L&S Cont. (Oct 11, 2009)

Snow pusher hooks up the same as most manufactured units would. I use it on both backhoe and 930 Cat loader and they carry it very well. I tend to use it on the loader more often, the backhoe doesn't want to turn with a load on the pusher.
I just painted the 416C and sold it, I now have a 2008 760 Terex backhoe.

tymusic


----------



## L&S Cont. (Oct 11, 2009)

416 after I painted, just before I sold it for $22,000.

tymusic


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's some really nice work! Where did you find the time to do that though? Man I could never spend that much time on something


----------



## L&S Cont. (Oct 11, 2009)

I find myself doing these projects at night, I'll work all day then work till 2am painting or building something in the shop.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

sure beats paying a few grand for one. nice to see people make their own stuff


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks nice, what's up with the Copco sign? I worked for Clayhill for 9yrs down here in MN.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I like doing projects late at night.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

My late night projects stopped once I got married..... Well, at least the late night projects in the garage stopped. 

Nice looking pusher. How do you like the Terex vs. the Cat?


----------



## L&S Cont. (Oct 11, 2009)

Atlas Copco is is the guy nest door.

I put around 600hrs on the new Terex this summer without a moments trouble. I notice no diffence in performance from the 416 Cat. 
Compared to 420 Cat or 310 Deere the Terex is around $30,000 cheaper. Terex also offers 0% financing and umlimited warrenty for 3 years.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Those Terex backhoes look very basic with not many frills and electrical to go wrong, and hear they are very mechanic friendly

Overall look like a great machine,just a Massey Ferguson painted white


----------

